# Owners time in BVI June 2017



## Chucksails (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello,

I'm checking to see if anyone has owners time available in BVI for June 2017. Looking for 38' or larger Cat for one week.
Ive chartered in BVI 8 times, and several times using short notice.
Apparently I cant leave my email address on here, so please respond to post or Private Message me.

Thank you in advance.

Chuck


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

June is not the most popular time to charter in the BVI, so I would think ample last minute deals would be available at similar discounts. Ed Hamilton is pretty good at sourcing them. I did this with them once and was happy with the experience. I didn't get exactly the boat I wanted, but it was more than adequate.

Virgin Islands Yacht Charter Charters Virgin Islands Sailing Charter Boat Charters

It seems you many have successfully chartered owner's time before, but there are risks, if you haven't. While the boat is still maintained and coordinated by the charter company, the financial transaction and recourse is solely with a stranger. Personally, I would not charter owner time, unless I had some connection with the owner, even if indirectly.


----------



## Chucksails (Jul 3, 2012)

Minnewaska,

I agree, Ed Hamilton is great to work with. I went with them my first two trips to BVI.

As for owners time, I suppose there could be a risk of fraud, but my experience is that I dealt directly with Sunsail or the Moorings for payment.
One thing I've noticed lately is that owners aren't offering much of a discount compared to a few years ago. I can almost get the same deal going directly through the charter company that most owners are offering today. If any owners want to prove me wrong, please PM me : ).

Chuck


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Fraud is a risk, but you can do enough research to determine that is the actual owner and the week is booked in your name. I would be more worried, when there is problem. Say the boat is not available or has a catastrophic breakdown. The owner will already have your money and no reputation to protect, if you disagree on a solution. Just seems like there are many potential areas for conflict. Obviously, if everyone is honest and fair, it should work fine.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Chucksails said:


> Hello,
> 
> ...
> Apparently I cant leave my email address on here, so please respond to post or Private Message me.
> ...


Chuck,

I'm not sure why you are unable to post your email address. You should be able to. You cannot, however, receive PMs with so few posts. You might want to consider posting a throw away email address from one of the free services.


----------



## Chucksails (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Donna, just tried again and it says I need 10 posts before I can include an email in a post.


How about this:

CGL817 (At sign) GEEEMail 

If you have owners time in June, please contact me.

Thank you,

Chuck


----------



## miriam (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Chuck, I have a 2013 Lagoon 380 available in BVI. Total price, including insurance and turnaround fee is $3,850. I charter her out of Hodges Creek Marina. I have 2 weeks owner time left for this year. Miriam
954-290-1084


----------

